# Tanja Szewczenko im Playboy Mai 2014



## addi1305 (9 Apr. 2014)

Tanja Szewczenko zeigt sich nach 1999 und 2007 zum dritten mal in der Mai-Ausgabe des
Herrenmagazins "Playboy". Und sie zeigt wirklich alles. Freut euch drauf!
Bilder darf ich ja nicht posten, ich habe sie schon gesehen!


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2014)

Ich habe die Bilder auch gesehen und bin positiv überrascht. Wollte die Ausgabe schon boykottieren wie die Ausgabe zuvor, aber ich denke die werd ich mir wieder holen


----------



## erhardt77 (9 Apr. 2014)

Super Bilder .... Super Ausgabe .... Respekt! Es lohnt sich.


----------



## tobi (9 Apr. 2014)

Super sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumo (9 Apr. 2014)

Habe sie auch gesehen, noch immer ein Perfekter Körper. Nur das tattoo stört.


----------



## McNeil (10 Apr. 2014)

wirklich heiss


----------



## dante_23 (10 Apr. 2014)

mit miri (03/ 2014) die beste ausgabe in letzter zeit 
es ist ein sehr guter shoot geworden - tolles setting, schöne motive; und tanja in bestform, unglaublich durchtrainiert. gefällt mir richtig gut!
was ich erst gar nicht glauben konnte: sie ist 36 (!!!). 
36, und noch solch ein körper, wow! da können sich einige mädels ein beispiel nehmen, definitiv.

fazit: sehr gute wahl vom playboy! absolute kaufempfehlung


----------



## Frango1 (11 Apr. 2014)

oha die is hot


----------



## Yuriy (12 Apr. 2014)

In guter Form ", die alte Dame."


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2014)

Bilder sind wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## Crazyboy (13 Apr. 2014)

Auch ich habe mir die Bilder angesehen.
Die beste Ausgabe seit langem.
Gruß Crazyboy


----------



## 60y09 (15 Apr. 2014)

in jeder ihrer PB-Ausgaben zeigt sie ein wenig mehr, das ist wahrscheinlich Vertragsinhalt, sonst gibts keine Kohle. Na dann freuen wir schon mal auf 2021, wenn es noch andere Detailaufnahmen geben wird !


----------



## yadou (24 Apr. 2014)

Nachdem ich mir alle Galerien genau angesehen habe  muss ich sagen:

Alle Achtung, wenn alle Promis solche Fotostrecken machen würden, könnte die Auflage immens gesteigert werden.


----------



## Punisher (24 Apr. 2014)

schön rassiert ist sie


----------



## carlo005 (27 Apr. 2014)

Gerne auch noch ein viertes Mal, Aber nicht solange warten


----------



## RudiRudi (15 Mai 2014)

Mit Verlaub, irgendwie sieht die Dame auf den Playboybildern aus wie eine abgetakelte Nutte nach durchgearbeiteter Nacht. Grausam. Für Geld (oder was auch immer) sinken manche Menschen offenbar in ungeahnte Tiefen. Schade. Eigentlich nur peinlich!


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Wahnsinn - was waren das für Bilder. :thumbup:


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Wow, das ist ja ganz an mir vorbeigeflogen ....


----------

